# TLF March Madness Discussion/Bracket Challenge | 2017



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

For anyone interested, I thought this might be a good place to discuss the 2017 college hoops postseason.

Also, you can click here to enter The Lawn Forum's 2017 NCAA March Madness®[/sup] Bracket Challenge. I'll sweeten the pot by sending a TLF pint glass to the winner. :thumbup:

When to watch:


March 12 - Selection Sunday[sup]®[/sup]
March 14 & 15 - First Four[sup]®[/sup]
March 16 & 17 - First Round
March 18 & 19 - Second Round
March 23 & 24 - Sweet 16[sup]®[/sup]
March 25 & 26 - Elite Eight[sup]®[/sup]
April 1 - Final Four[sup]®
April 3 - National Championship

Now excuse me while I go watch the Razorbacks face a _tough_ Kentucky Wildcat team in the SEC championship game. :|


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Sorry, not going to participate. Not a fan of college sports.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Cool, I'll play!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

:thumbup: Bracket done :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> :thumbup: Bracket done :thumbup:


That could be record time - which means you'll probably win!

ETA - My picks are in now, too. :nod:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm thinking of doing it just out of spite!!! Is that wrong??


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I'm thinking of doing it just out of spite!!! Is that wrong??


Do it! It only takes a few minutes and you don't even have to watch a game! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> ...Also, you can click here to enter The Lawn Forum's 2017 NCAA March Madness® Bracket Challenge. I'll sweeten the pot by sending a TLF pint glass to the winner. :thumbup:


The pint glass...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The bad news is there are only two bracket entries so far. The good news is Redtenchu and I have currently have a 50/50 shot at winning it. :nod:

But there is still time - the tournament starts tomorrow!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll try to get a bracket made tonight. I haven't payed one lick of attention to college basketball this year so I might have a good shot :lol: I've been meaning to do it but it's been slipping my mind. I like the new design on the glasses :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't watch much basketball. I'm in a couple neat brackets though... the IT guys at my office are doing one where the bottom half buys the top half a cheeseburger, so all you have to do is be in the top half to win. My cigar shop is hosting one where the entry fee is a >$8 cigar. The winner gets all the cigars. :bandit:

Heard a story the other day about a guy who was getting on a plane one year and realized his bracket was due before he was going to land. He called his wife and asked her to log on and fill it out for him. He told her to pick Duke to go all the way, and then just pick all the higher seeds for everything else... She picked the higher numbers. :lol:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Done! I like my chances at 33%


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm in! A couple hours left guys.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

So far, I'm in last place... I can only improve from here!!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> So far, I'm in last place... I can only improve from here!!


Haha well we are tied for last


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Virginia Tech and Maryland OK, but Middle Tennessee. Good luck today guys!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Watching Kansas get destroyed by Oregon - this is not good for me.

:no: :no: :no:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Watching Kansas get destroyed by Oregon - this is not good for me.
> 
> :no: :no: :no:


+1 or would it be -1. I had Kansas winning it all


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Watching Kansas get destroyed by Oregon - this is not good for me.
> 
> :no: :no: :no:


This surprised me as well. Everyone is busted, but this is a lawn forum. Our fun starts when the tournament ends!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

tbdh20 said:


> This surprised me as well. Everyone is busted, but this is a lawn forum. Our fun starts when the tournament ends!


Amen :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It was a sloppy championship game, and the only thing in the news this morning is Tony Romo, but here are the final standings:


tbdh20 - 83
dfw_pilot - 73
J_nick - 64
Ware - 55
SGrabs33 - 51
Redtenchu - 49

tbdh20, PM me your mailing address. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats tbdh20!!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Congrats tbdh20!!


+1

Are we going to do a TLF NFL fantasy in the fall? I'd be game for that.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks guys!

Kinda, bittersweet as a Duke fan!


----------

